# No streaming Bluetooth audio with RCD 510 in CC?



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't been able to stream Bluetooth audio to my 2010 LUX CC w / RCD-510, now I've been reading that the Bluetooth module used in the CC is 9W3 - a 'higher quality' Bluetooth module, but that it lacks BT streaming.
Is this correct? If so, that sucks.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: No streaming Bluetooth audio with RCD 510 in CC? (blackbearCC)*

Has really no one else had this question / problem?
Thanks in advance for any advice . . .


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: No streaming Bluetooth audio with RCD 510 in CC? (blackbearCC)*

Yes, even though you can see the button on your radio, it sits there and laughs because you cannot use it. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain...... Lemme guess, VW saved 2 cents on not letting us have it????


----------



## Tyacoub (Jul 3, 2010)

*BT streaming on Passat CC*

I guess we all have to complain to the dealers and VW that it is written in the manual and it is also available on the radio they should be able to resolve that quit simply by putting the right module in..


----------



## customb160 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: No streaming Bluetooth audio with RCD 510 in CC? (blackbearCC)*

I just bought a 2011 Sport with the RNS 310 and I am more than pissed about this. I have been unable to stream audio over bluetooth as well. When I asked the dealer he just gave me a dear in headlights look. He then asked why don't you just plug it into the port in the glove box? It is a PIA to open the glove box, open the ipod holder, plug it in and then close it all up. I love this car and everything else about it but one of the most important features of the car (for me) sucks. 

RANT: VW just blew it with the 310 all together. The graphics look like something that I would have ordered off of Ebay from China! The menu's are terrible and it takes forever to load. How hard would it have been to reverse engineer Ipod controls? The thing already has a touch screen? I have used ford's microsoft sync in a rental car and it rocks. How did VW, who I hold so high, get the snot kicked out of them by one of the crappiest car brands in the world? 

I am currently using the auxillary jack in the glove box so that I can use the ipod controls and not the crappy RNS 310. However, there is a significant loss in audio quality as I am using the headphone out and not the line out from my iphone.

If anyone comes up with a work around, a factory looking replacement that integrates with steering controls or a software hack please let us know!


----------



## brianlhodge (Dec 17, 2009)

on a 2011 CC it works fine, but first it must be enabled in the Setup menu.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

2011s have the 9w7 BT module which has all the bells and whistles. Streaming works great in mine, but as stated you do have to turn it on. Mine asked me as soon as it detected the stream if I wanted to enable it. I did not have to go into the setup menu. 

Now side note, your iPhone has to be paired to the car first as a phone. 

Last, if you don't like the quality from the headphone jack into the aux port, you are not gonna like the BT streaming either. They sound about the same. 

You can get a dock connector to 1/8" cable so you are using the line out:
http://www.cablejive.com/products/plusUSB-Line-Out-Dock-Cable.html

You can also buy a dock connector extension so you can plug into the MDI and still hold the phone:
http://www.cablejive.com/products/plusUSB-Line-Out-Dock-Cable.html

I have the RCD-510 which I think has great iPod controls so I just put it in the dash. Idk how your radio works, but mine has basic prev/play/next controls and it has the same navigation structure as my iPhone. You can select back to the "root" and choose all the same options like artist, album, or song style selection. Doesn't look like the phone, but it's exactly the same organization. The MDI def sounds the best of any method also.

EDIT: how do you have the RNS-310 in a Sport?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

lightguy said:


> 2011s have the 9w7 BT module which has all the bells and whistles. Streaming works great in mine, but as stated you do have to turn it on. Mine asked me as soon as it detected the stream if I wanted to enable it. I did not have to go into the setup menu.
> 
> Now side note, your iPhone has to be paired to the car first as a phone.
> 
> ...


I think the factor that makes it work for you is the RNS510. I have the 2011 Sport(which includes the RCD510) and does not stream music via bluetooth to my radio from my HTC EVO.

BTW RCD510 is not a Nav unit. The RNS 510 is the nav. RCD510 is the basic touch screen radio.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> I think the factor that makes it work for you is the RNS510. I have the 2011 Sport(which includes the RCD510) and does not stream music via bluetooth to my radio from my HTC EVO.
> 
> BTW RCD510 is not a Nav unit. The RNS 510 is the nav. RCD510 is the basic touch screen radio.


Sorry, I got that backwards. It was early and I was prob still intoxicated. :banghead:

RCD-510 is touchscreen radio
RNS-310 is basic nav
RNS-510 is upper nav

To be clear, I have a 2011 sport with the non-nav RCD-510. Bluetooth streaming works great with my iPhone (iOS 4 is required). 

Is your HTC EVO paired to the car already? Second, have you confirmed it supports A2DP? Third, were you playing music on your EVO before trying to hit the BT streaming button? BT streaming doesn't work unless something is playing first. My iPhone automatically selects the car instead of the external speaker, then the car let's me select it. 

I can help more with some details.


----------



## customb160 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the response Lightguy.

Well first problem is I didn't know which unit I have. :banghead: I have the RCD 510 and apparently even though I have the option to stream music on the menu's I don't have the correct bluetooth module. Apparently you can change the BT module and sacrifice voice dialing for streaming. Here is a link to VWsalesguy's blog about it.

http://askavwsalesguy.com/2009/11/16/a2dp-music-streaming-and-your-volkswagen/

And a breakdown of 2011 radios

http://askavwsalesguy.com/2010/04/24/differences-between-volkswagen-radios/

I don't know if I will change the module but I will let you know how it goes if I do.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

customb160 said:


> Well first problem is I didn't know which unit I have. :banghead: I have the RCD 510 and apparently even though I have the option to stream music on the menu's I don't have the correct bluetooth module. Apparently you can change the BT module and sacrifice voice dialing for streaming. Here is a link to VWsalesguy's blog about it.
> 
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/2009/11/16/a2dp-music-streaming-and-your-volkswagen/


That article while correct, is old and does not apply to our 2011 models. The 2011 models have the 9w7 BT module, which has both A2DP BT streaming and voice dialing (along with lots of other cool stuff like phonebook swap). We actually lucked out for 2011 and got all kinds of good stuff in exchange for no fog lights.

You should have a 9w7 module in your 2011. I have BOTH BT streaming and voice dialing (which is annoying). 

I'm thinking it may be a problem with your device, which is an iPhone? Do you have iOS 4 running? If you have an iPhone 4 you do, if you have a 3G or 3GS - you would have needed to upgrade it. Only iOS 4 supports BT streaming. 

The phone has to be paired as a phone then you also must be playing something BEFORE trying to hit the BT streaming button. Very important - if the iPod isn't already playing, there is no option for BT - this is a phone thing, it has nothing to do with VW. Once your phone is paired and you play something either with the iPod app or say Pandora, you should see a little icon to the right of the volume control. This icon lets you select where you want the music played. It should default to the car, which stock is "VW PHONE". The radio should also pop up a window when it detects the audio giving you the option to turn on BT streaming.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

lightguy said:


> Sorry, I got that backwards. It was early and I was prob still intoxicated. :banghead:
> 
> RCD-510 is touchscreen radio
> RNS-310 is basic nav
> ...


EVO was paired first. Will give it a try while the phone is playing something. :thumbup:

Edit: Played some music and the icon on my EVO showed it was playing music via bluetooth. Checked the Radio, pushed the media button and the BT Audio button was lit up, pressed and low and behold I had music from my phone. Then proceeded to try it with Pandora and worked great. Thanks. Would have figured it out eventually but your post helped a a ton. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## customb160 (Oct 16, 2007)

I do have iOS4 on my iPhone4 and I tried what you are describing several times before posting. However, I will try again and post up the results. You do have to be 3% smarter than the machinery you are operating and perhaps I have failed to meet that requirement!  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

As someone said the all the 2011 CC have 9W7 which does phone book in MFI and bluetooth audio streaming. 

This will come on the: 

RCD-510 (Touch screen premium 8 radio) 
RNS-315 (Smaller basic touch screen nav unit) 
RND-510 (Mac Daddy Nav Unit) 


Late late 2009 and 2010 CC's got 9W3 bluetooth module does not support bluetooth audio streaming. 

To convert to 9W7. You have to run additional wire from bluetooth module to a module to get stereo audio. Otherwise you will be playing in mono.


----------



## e2zippo (Jul 6, 2011)

*Can't pair my HTC Desire S with RCD 510?*

Hi!

I just got a new car from my company, a 2011 Golf Masters with the RCD 510 unit. 

Thing is, i haven't been able to pair it with my HTC Desire S.

Nothing show up when i scan with my phone.

I have an option to turn bluetooth audio on in the setup (which I've done) but it doesn't help.

Reading this thread i realize that you can either have bluetooth streaming (music) or phone calls, or both? I'm confused 

I would love if it were both.

I mean, why put an option to activate bluetooth audio and not be able to use it?

Any thoughts?

/Martin


----------



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2001)

e2zippo said:


> I have an option to turn bluetooth audio on in the setup (which I've done) but it doesn't help.
> 
> Reading this thread i realize that you can either have bluetooth streaming (music) or phone calls, or both? I'm confused
> 
> ...


The setting on the head unit is simply to determine what it should do if/when an installed BT module supplies it with audio from an A2DP source. If it's off, it'll ignore it. It's visible whether or not a suitable module is installed -- admittedly a very poor design.

You can have both HFP (phone) and A2DP (music), but this depends on what profiles the BT module supports. 9W3 is only HFP, and Volk-L/9W2/9W7/9WZ are HFP and A2DP. (As a bonus, 9W3/9W7/9WZ present a Phone menu in the MFD and feature head unit integration.)


----------



## e2zippo (Jul 6, 2011)

Theseus said:


> The setting on the head unit is simply to determine what it should do if/when an installed BT module supplies it with audio from an A2DP source. If it's off, it'll ignore it. It's visible whether or not a suitable module is installed -- admittedly a very poor design.
> 
> You can have both HFP (phone) and A2DP (music), but this depends on what profiles the BT module supports. 9W3 is only HFP, and Volk-L/9W2/9W7/9WZ are HFP and A2DP. (As a bonus, 9W3/9W7/9WZ present a Phone menu in the MFD and feature head unit integration.)


Thank you for that clarification! A bit disappointing though, as this would indicate i have neither of the above modules, as I can't even pair the unit with my phone


----------



## frankcoolray (Dec 8, 2011)

*Same issue need help*

I have the same problem with my 2010 CC sport, and my bluetooth audio doesn't stream. I checks the enable button on the RCD510 but still nothing. I'm able to use my bluetooth to call but no audio streaming. Need help, Anybody? Thanks


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

frankcoolray said:


> I have the same problem with my 2010 CC sport, and my bluetooth audio doesn't stream. I checks the enable button on the RCD510 but still nothing. I'm able to use my bluetooth to call but no audio streaming. Need help, Anybody? Thanks


You have the 9w3 module which does not support audio streaming. I have a 2010 CC Sport as well and was very disappointed in this. I still haven't decided if I am going to upgrade to the 9w7 module, change the radio, or just deal with it. The radio will give you the option, but will always be greyed out unless you downgrade to the 9w2 or upgrade to the 9w7 and runs the appropriate wires.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

darkpontiac said:


> You have the 9w3 module which does not support audio streaming. I have a 2010 CC Sport as well and was very disappointed in this. I still haven't decided if I am going to upgrade to the 9w7 module, change the radio, or just deal with it. The radio will give you the option, but will always be greyed out unless you downgrade to the 9w2 or upgrade to the 9w7 and runs the appropriate wires.


If you use the hands free function on your phone and like getting your contact information from the MFD, you will probably change it. Bluetooth 4.0 support on the 9W3 is sketchy. It will not sync contacts with a device using BT 4.0 and if you tell it to, it will repeatedly drop the connection. If you tell it not to sync contacts, you can use the hands free, but without contacts. The solution is the latest 9W7. Bluetooth Audio is an added benefit, but you need to run wiring for stereo playback.


----------



## darkpontiac (Jul 17, 2013)

dcbc said:


> If you use the hands free function on your phone and like getting your contact information from the MFD, you will probably change it. Bluetooth 4.0 support on the 9W3 is sketchy. It will not sync contacts with a device using BT 4.0 and if you tell it to, it will repeatedly drop the connection. If you tell it not to sync contacts, you can use the hands free, but without contacts. The solution is the latest 9W7. Bluetooth Audio is an added benefit, but you need to run wiring for stereo playback.


I have the Samsung S4 and haven't had problems at all. So far I can browse and call from the MFD. I just checked the S4 has 4.0 so I don't if it could be different with other phones that have the 4.0? Regardless, if I can find a 9w7 for a good price then I would upgrade it within a week. I just can't see paying $200 for audio streaming when I can at least use a AUX cable for now.


----------



## SampleRx (May 24, 2013)

Took me a couple tries to get it working, but here's what I've learned:
First - pair the phone. 
Second - turn on the stereo, select Media option. 
Third - push play on the phone! Once the phone is actually sending the signal, only then does the Bluetooth streaming button light up. 
Fourth - turn up the volume on the phone and the stereo (default is very quiet). 
Good luck!


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

darkpontiac said:


> I have the Samsung S4 and haven't had problems at all. So far I can browse and call from the MFD. I just checked the S4 has 4.0 so I don't if it could be different with other phones that have the 4.0? Regardless, if I can find a 9w7 for a good price then I would upgrade it within a week. I just can't see paying $200 for audio streaming when I can at least use a AUX cable for now.


Glad it's working for you. Maybe Samsung did something with the S4 to allow it to utilize older protocols when necessary. The S3s had the same problem as my HTC EVO LTE.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

SampleRx said:


> Took me a couple tries to get it working, but here's what I've learned:
> First - pair the phone.
> Second - turn on the stereo, select Media option.
> Third - push play on the phone! Once the phone is actually sending the signal, only then does the Bluetooth streaming button light up.
> ...


He has a 2010 with a 9W3. He does not have BT streaming as an option in the 9W3 module even though it shows up in the RCD510 display.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

Works fine in my 2011 Sport after I enabled it in the setup menu


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

WSZsr said:


> Works fine in my 2011 Sport after I enabled it in the setup menu


Your 2011 has a 9W7. The OP's 2010 has a 9W3. Bluetooth streaming exists on the 9w7, but not the 9W3.


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

SampleRx said:


> Took me a couple tries to get it working, but here's what I've learned:
> First - pair the phone.
> Second - turn on the stereo, select Media option.
> Third - push play on the phone! Once the phone is actually sending the signal, only then does the Bluetooth streaming button light up.
> ...


This. I installed the 9w7 last weekend but could not get it to work. Just went out to the car and did as noted and it works. Thanks so much. BTW I have a Galaxy S3.


----------



## SampleRx (May 24, 2013)

dcbc : You're right, I've got a '11 Sport with the 510 - didn't know about the change from the '10 model. 
oviedoc : Glad it worked for you! I'm a self-professed Apple fan (as well as VW, of course), but iTried to avoid mentioning that the first time thru. 
Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## oviedocc (Sep 13, 2012)

SampleRx said:


> dcbc : You're right, I've got a '11 Sport with the 510 - didn't know about the change from the '10 model.
> oviedoc : Glad it worked for you! I'm a self-professed Apple fan (as well as VW, of course), but iTried to avoid mentioning that the first time thru.
> Thanks everyone for all the help!


Only reason I mentioned my phone is because of issues that I've seen online that android users were having with the 9w3 hoping it would help someone else. I'm the lone android user in a houseful of iPhones. :laugh:


----------



## Tightgtp (Jun 26, 2011)

So I'm the new owner of a 2009 CC Lux. Came originally with a Premium 7 radio. I'd like to install an RCD510. I had installed one previously in my 06 Jetta TDI with a Volk-L Bluetooth kit for phone use. Since my CC has the white MFD and my Jetta had the red MFD, I assuming my CC doesn't have a Bluetooth module at all since I didn't see it on the floor under the passenger seat. Can the 9W7 kit be added? Is the wiring already there to plug in? Starting here since I thought this thread had some good info. I guess I'm trying to avoid going the Volk-L direction since the microphone quality was poor.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tightgtp said:


> So I'm the new owner of a 2009 CC Lux. Came originally with a Premium 7 radio. I'd like to install an RCD510. I had installed one previously in my 06 Jetta TDI with a Volk-L Bluetooth kit for phone use. Since my CC has the white MFD and my Jetta had the red MFD, I assuming my CC doesn't have a Bluetooth module at all since I didn't see it on the floor under the passenger seat. Can the 9W7 kit be added? Is the wiring already there to plug in? Starting here since I thought this thread had some good info. I guess I'm trying to avoid going the Volk-L direction since the microphone quality was poor.


Yeah you can add the 9W7, just make sure it comes with the wiring harness as there won't already be one in the car. You'll also need an antenna extension for the satellite radio. The current antenna in the 2009 is located in the trunk on the passenger side.


----------



## Tightgtp (Jun 26, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Yeah you can add the 9W7, just make sure it comes with the wiring harness as there won't already be one in the car. You'll also need an antenna extension for the satellite radio. The current antenna in the 2009 is located in the trunk on the passenger side.


So does the 9w7 connect directly to the radio?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tightgtp said:


> So does the 9w7 connect directly to the radio?


The wiring harness for the 9W7 connects to the quadlock connector which then plugs into your radio.


----------

